# Fish on the move



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

After walking the beach looking for Pomps and getting skunked I meandered out to my dock in bad need of a bent rod. The Flatheads are there and the water is clear enough to see them. Talk about hard up their just to easy but the big ones have at least one good run in them. Caught several, later in the day I started to see a Red or two . 

Then passing close to the end of the dock was a school of Jacks I was blown away as I've never seen them this early up my end of the bay. Buck fever kicked in when realized what it was. I was standing on my line when I made my cast :001_huh: so missed that shot. Hung out awhile longer just hoping to get another shot when a decent Red goes by, made a cast got an eat!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Patience paid off. I wish you would have been able to make a good cast on those jacks! I'd love to watch that fight on a fly rod.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

nice! Do you cast on top of where you see the fish or passed the fish and pull your lure/bait through it?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I try to lead a moving fish, 2nd guess it's route. It's best if can pull away from preferable to across his face.

That fish I threw say 8' in front of it and had an angle on it so it stayed in front of him a bit when stripped, I couldn't see the take, but I felt it nothing like the action right after a strip set .

If there's a swirl or feeding on bait seems then you can throw very close or on the spot.


----------

